# Going out on your own



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering if many people go out on there own? And if it is safe or not or should I always go with a companion?

Thanks,


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

g'day mate, in my opinion it is totally up to you, but it depends on the conditions and area you intend on fishing.
Offshore i'd say always, heavy current -yes, local shark population a problem -yes :twisted: but if the conditions are good and all else is fine and you have the relevant safety requirements sorted -no problems.
If in doubt dont go out :shock: ,K---------


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I nearly always go out on my own, regardless of where. I like the solitude and I can go where I want when I want at my own pace.  .......but hey I've clocked up a lot of hours and know my limitations and know what I'm doing......I hope. ;-)


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, I would go out on my own execpt my dad's worried about it, it's the reason thats stopping me from getting one. So he says "Tandem" and I said 2.


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

i fish mostly on my own, in saying that there are always alot of other fishermen in the same area so no safety problems.
I personally wouldnt go offshore by myself or go out in rough conditions.
as long as your out fishing, that the main thing


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

As has been said already, it depends on where you're fishing. I'm nearly always solo. I did have a couple of years of yakking under my belt before i took a rod out which definately helped. I felt like a total beginner the first time i took a rod out, there's just so much to concentrate on when you're fishing. Don't be in too much of a rush, get a good feel for your craft before you start fishing from it.
Make sure you can paddle backwards effectively, turn well and feel confident rocking your yak side to side. 
Make sure you can swim well, preferably in light clothing and *always* wear a pfd.
Stick to rivers, and secluded bays for a while before you venture out into larger water, i know people who have kayaked for years and still wouldn't dream of going out into the harbour.
Do all that and i bet you'll still run into problems, hopefully they will be minor ones though. Just remember *no* snagged lure is worth a swim, cut them off if you can't easily get them. 
If you're near sydney i'm happy to show you a few calmer spots, or join you for a paddle.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

ProSurfFisho said:


> So he says "Tandem" and I said 2.


as the others have said work within your comfort zone...for now...always wear a pfd...and 2 singles are better then 1 tandem IMO


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks all of you guys, Yeah I don't want a tandem because half the time we would want to go to differnt spots anyway.

Im located in Melbourne dishely, but thanks anyway for the offer, it's very kind of you.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

ProSurfFisho said:


> Thanks guys, I would go out on my own execpt my dad's worried about it, it's the reason thats stopping me from getting one. So he says "Tandem" and I said 2.


I agree that you shouldn't go without your dad, but Tell him 2 kayaks because its an investment that will last a long time and when you get more experience he might allow you to go on your own on the rivers/lakes. Or HE might want to when your in school!? haha.Two singles are more fun imo because your in YOUR kayak doing what YOU want. Even if you both always stick together you won't end up bickering that you want to face one way and your dad want's to face the other etc. More freedom in a single.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

oh and if you get 2 you can get two different ones! Show him some catalogues of shiny fibreglass kayaks and watch his eyes light up.
You might end up getting stuck with a $200 job though if your dad buys an expensive one for himself.. haha


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Its not a problem.

Just tell someone where your going and what time your expected home.

In the harbour i carry nothing safety wise but offshore ive got Epirb, lifejacket,flippers, GPS/Two way


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Usually this query gets the opposite peer response - ie better in numbers. My thoughts:
1. If you are yaking with others for safety then you have just obligated yourself as an emergency back up team. Are you up to it, are you familiar with emergency protocol (formal training would be ideal), do you know how to protect yourself when someone is panicking, do you know how to help them back without endangering yourself? Keep asking the questions because it is a serious undertaking you just gave.
2. Situation is much more tricky at night (dawn and dusk are generally the best fishing times). Easy enough to loose where someone is, but you are meant to be supporting, so stick together. 
3. Two newbies together may not always be the safety improvement it seems.
4. Other than that it is obvious that there is more safety in numbers.
5. If you are solo, what is your "get out of strife plan"?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Until your old enough go out with Dad, but two singles would better than the double. Doubles can be tricky in the wind.
Things might seem nice an calm but it can turn ugly out there before you have time to blink, even on a lake or river.

Cheers dave


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like 2 singles is the way to go. So 2 hobies it is. It was also part that I could swim at least 2kms, which I did with ease with engery to swim about another km.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

ProSurfFisho said:


> I was wondering if many people go out on there own? And if it is safe or not or should I always go with a companion?
> 
> Thanks,


I would suggest anyone asking this question should initially paddle with a companion while they develop their own skills and experience. 
As stated by others, it is a personal choice, just make the right choice regarding where and when based on your personal skill and fitness, experience and self-confidence AND ensure your equipment is up to the challenge. 
In regard to tandem or single seats kayaking for fishing, two singles would be my choice. No fun having your paddle partner flick a lure in your ear, or wiggle around so much he puts you both in the drink. If however you feel the need to take extra care of your paddle partner because he/she is too old and frail or too young and small to paddle on their own then a tandem may be necessary.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Astro said:


> 2 singles are better then 1 tandem IMO


my outdoor ed teacher at school was origionally looking at a tandem so him and his son could go out togethor and i took me alot to persuade him otherwise. he is now looking at getting 2 kingfishers :twisted: 
don't get a tandem buddy


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

when i was younger my dad and I used to do a lot of camping / fishing trips with our two man open canadian canoe. it was heaps of fun. So i guess I am alluding to what type of fishing are you wanting to do? As I can see pro's and cons for the single and tandem. Once i got bigger I managed the canoe solo but I am talking lakes and rivers. As for in the ocean I havent done any yet in my sot kayak. I know when i used to go out in our power boat solo it would give me the willies and I didnt really enjoy it as much as when there was someone else there, but i have friends who go out fishing by themselves all the time.


----------

